# Anyone done this Ride?



## shrubs (Apr 6, 2021)

Might give this a go. Wondering if anyone has gone before or knows someone that did and how it was.
The website paints a great picture.








Cycle Sequatchie | Cycle Sequatchie Century & 3 Mtn Challenge


With bike routes ranging from 15 to 102 miles, a farm-to-table meal, and Oktoberfest, the CYCLE SEQUATCHIE CENTURY & 3 MTN CHALLENGE is a bike ride that has something for everyone! Oct 7, 2023, just half an hour from Chattanooga!




cyclesequatchie.com


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

They looks to be an outgrowth of what used to be the 3 State 3 Mountain Century which I did a few times around 2005. Back then a nice ride, well organized with pizza and free beer at the end. Every year someone would crash and go to the ICU on the descent off Suck Mountain although it’s a pretty standard mountain descent.


----------

